# Started Phloe today (zyactinase) kiwifruit extract



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Being in NZ this product is very cheap and readily available. I discovered it at the grocery today and got a bottle. It sounds promising for IBS.

pre-biotic digestive aid

promotes regularity with fiber

said to increase good gut flora, reduce bad gut flora

You take 1-2 pills before breakfast and dinner

I have been having some regularity issues and am keen to see how this works for me. It's mostly targeted to iBS-C sufferers but now many IBS-D claim reduced symptoms. I seem to rotate between C & D so am hoping this gets me a bit more regular. I will post ocassional updates over the next few weeks.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope this works for you! can't wait to hear your updates!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Will do, only took my second dose today so expect it could take 4-7 days to notice any effect. There is definitely something at work when i take it as I can feel it in my gut, maybe a slight warm sensation for a couple hours or so. I seem to be tolerating it ok so far. I am prone to reflux but it does not seem to be giivng me any reflux issues. I believe I have a post infection IBS, maybe still bad bugs in me and hoping this helps mybody reject them. We'll see.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Additional information found. And although it's a long shot, seeing as 78% of IBS can be SIBO related I am becoming hopeful that this enzyme can interfere with SIBO and restore gut balance. I'll be taking lp 299v pro-biotic and just brewed a litre of kefir. I've gone back to powder culture kefir as I find it less full on than grains (i also worry about contamination in grains variety).



> *Unique Fruit Enzyme Complex Supports Regulated Bowel Function, Trials Suggest
> November 6, 2009
> 
> http://www.prohealth.com/library/sho...86&B1=EG111109
> ...


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

we have something like it here called Kivia, very new and all so no one can vouch for it yet. Given that it is kiwi it should offer relief to constipation.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

On day 3, my stomach feels extremely calm today, hard to explain but I'm not complaining. Only problem I have at the moment is aggravated internal haemorrhoid brought on by many movements 4 days ago grrr. I guess now I need to research what I can do about that, I gues ultraproct is about all I can do really. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

On day 3.5ish of phloe. I spent 2 days on a half dose just to make sure I have no reaction and today started with the full dose 2x pills breakfast and 2x dinner. I am loving that phloe is a powerful digestive enzyme and it agrees with me. I have tried several enzymes before (contain papaya, pineapple, etc) and they all gave me reflux. So far 2 phloe at a time and zero reflux issues. As for regularity improving I can't judge anything yet since it can take up to a week to begin working. I also started phloe the day after 5 movements which vacated my entire system (not a normal day for me likely something I ate day before did not agree, usually 1-2 difficult movements every 1-2 days is my norm at the moment). When I have a bad day and a heap of movements it takes 3-4 days or so before I have another movement. I am on day 2 and feeling like I'll need to go today which is a good sign. Once I finally go (hopefully today) I can then see if a normal frequency begins to return.

Other new additions to my diet. I can't seem to tolerate much metamucil but want to boost my soluble fibre intake, so far I am managing 1 teaspoon metamucil 2x a day (3gms fiber per tsp) without bloating, so working on building up to 3-4 tsp a day over time. I also brewed up some kefir and am having 2oz with breakfast and 2oz with dinner. So far I seem to be tolerating it well. I am using kefir now as my probiotic source as I am losing faith in probiotic pills, after several tests all my probiotic pills seem to contain dead cultures, at least with kefir I know the probiotics are active. Will keep on with the updates.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, things are looking up today! Yesterday was a bit clogged up as anticipated while I wait for phloe to kick in, in the end forced myself to have a movement at night because it was just to uncomfortable. This morning I went, required mild straining but nothing like last night. One hour later had another movement, probably the best in a loooong time, started to resemble a healthy type4, no straining. No urgency or desire to go again and successful feeling of vacated bowels. It will be interesting to see how tomorrow goes. I can't know if it's a fluke until I've been on this routine for a couple weeks but considering my difficulties the last few weeks with C, today was promising.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

does it reduce flatulence and cramping after meals?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

nigol said:


> does it reduce flatulence and cramping after meals?


It is hard for me to say. My IBS does not include cramping. It DID include gas/flatulance but my gas vanished after going on the fodmap diet (which included removal of gluten, lactose and lectins)


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, yesterday was improving, and today not only did i clear out 2 days in a row feeling fully vacated but today was a perfect stool a long type4 passed with no effort, floated momentarily then sunk. This is the best movement I have had in months. I am pretty damn happy right now. I will stick to my routine and see how it continues but I think this Phloe is the real thing. In combination with my low fodmap diet, 2oz kefir 2x a day, lp299v x1 a day, and light dose of metamucil with each meal I hope I have found the sweet spot for regularity. Fingers crossed it continues! Zyactinase you've got my fingers crossed big time


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

will try it when i can, i was gonna go for something cranberry but might as well try this instead.


----------



## Danielle0817 (Jan 4, 2013)

hi there, this product sounds very interesting...i'm in the US and don't think it's readily avail. I only found this website carrying it: http://www.kivia.com.au/ but have yet to see if they'll ship it and how much it is. Which brand do you use? is it Phloe? are you still using it? I would love love & appreciate an update on the kiwifruit product for you. I have tried everything and have not been regular or evacuated normally for years now. I'm looking into grapeseed extract in conjunction with grapefruit seed extract & oil of oregano as hear it could potentially be a bacterial thing. who knows! looking forward to your response, thank you!









p.s what is a fodmap diet? thanks again.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

So far the phloe seems to be working amazingly well. It took about 10 days to fully kick in but at it's peak I went from a bowel movement once every 3 days to 5 in a day (formed stool as well). I have had to reduce my dosage from 4 pills a day to 2 as I want no more than 1-2 movements a day. Only time will tell if this continues or is a fluke. Based on the last month and seeing things change after Phloe I believe it is legit. You are in luck though, a popular NZ Pharmacy sells it and ships worldwide:

http://www.netpharmacy.co.nz/phloe-healthy-bowel-100-capsules-new-value-pack

I use netpharmacy for all my supplements, they are very professional.

re: low fodmap diet, google will provide you a ton of info. good luck!


----------



## Danielle0817 (Jan 4, 2013)

ok cool...is it safe to say that i should start w/4 capsules a day as well for a week or so then reduce? or start w 1-2 then build up? was considering getting the powder packets because it's said to work faster..would appreciate your thoughts on that. I can go days without going. was it like that for you? thanks again


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I got the pills as I think they have zero addatives. I'm pretty sensitive stomach so started with 1 pill before breakfast and 1 pill before dinner. I did this for 3 days to get my body accustomed to it. I then went to 2 pills before breakfast and 2 before dinner. After 5 more days of that things seemed to kick in big time. I am now trying to adjust my dose and am going with 1 pill before breakfast, lunch and dinner. Yes, before I could go days without going. Other things I recommend:

-build up to 2-3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed a day (some call it linseed), avoid psylium (metamucil) that really clogged me up!

-definitely look into low fodmap diet if you have IBS and work on a low fodmap diet + elimination diet

-keep a detailed food diary and stool diary

-eat kiwi fruits 2x a day, pineapple and melon is good fiber for me too

-use high quality extra virgin olive oil a lot, I put it in everything now! Seems to lube up my gut and keep things slick

give some thought to vitamin deficiencies. some supplements i take:

b12

d3

magnesium

iodine

lyprinol

-and a complete food supplement called "Vital Greens"

If you get the Phloe, give it time, a week or two and please let us know how it goes


----------



## Danielle0817 (Jan 4, 2013)

Will do =) thank you!


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

oh yeah, fyi- it says to refridgerate them after opening


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

another update. The good news... greatly improved frequency I am now having movements of 2x a day this is a big change considering i was 1 every 3 days. I am happy about this, however the bad news is I am still struggling with stool quality. My stools are small pieces, firm but 1-2.5in in size. Far from well formed type 4's of my past days. Not giving up yet. I am adjusting my diet further and will see if I have any success. If anyone has tips for going from bitsy stool to well formed I'm all ears. I am definitely getting a lot of fiber from grains, fruits and some vegetables (whatever is allowed on fodmap). I am also drinking a lot of water. It feels like I'm doing everything right but can't get quality stool. Also even though I manage 2 movements a day I often must strain which is inflaming a few internal H's.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

wish i knew.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I'm going to try the GP again, maybe get referral to a gastro doc, and I also am lining up a nutritionist that has a strong focus on IBS.. In the meantime I am slowly adding foods that used to cause me loose stool to see if I can find some kind of balance. Anyway...


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, this morning was good. REALLY felt the urge to go which I have not felt in a while, then emptied out really good, no straining and just slipped right out, stool resembled closer to normal than I have had in a long time. So what changed? My diet has been the same for the last 5 days, but yesterday I added the following (in no particular order):

-1 dried prune

-1/3 ripe banana

-1/2 cup of basmati rice

-upped my does of Vital Greens powder to 1 teaspoon (full dose is 2, previous I have been having 1/2tsp)

-2 x Aloe Vera pills at night

I am going to eat the same diet today as yesterday and see how tomorrow toileting goes. I think the aloe vera may have been a huge help, things seemed surprisingly lubed up this morning and not sure I could attribute that to anything else other than the aloe vera which is known to do this.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

so you dont eat much other than that? how is Vital Greens powder?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh I eat a lot other than that but haven't listed it. I can try to put together my diet if anyone is interested but it will take a bit of time. The vital greens is GREAT. I feel a definite energy boost on this stuff and better mood. I'm still only at half a dose because it's expensive stuff, but most say 1/2 dose is enough. Maybe if I were lacking in daily fruit and vege I would take more but I think it's a nice add on supplement. Mixed up it makes a dark green shot of liquid that has a pretty nice taste to boot. It contains a mass of nutrients from plant sources, so I can't wait to see how I feel after a few more weeks on it and it begins to correct any vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

ive tried it, intial reaction is good will see how it goes.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I tried quitting it for a couple days and found my general symptoms worsened. I had some bloating come back and now getting back on Phloe again the bloating is gone. So although it has not normalized my stool yet it does seem to serve as a very effective digestive enzyme, making it far easier for me to tolerate a wider variety of foods. Will keep on with it..


----------



## melissacox2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

Though medical professionals have yet to discover the specific medical reason IBS develops, the symptoms can be minimized. Fortunately, IBS does not cause permanent damage, but how people respond to the symptoms can cause great harm. For example, if you eliminate certain foods from your diet, a vitamin or mineral deficiency can develop. Eating provokes the symptoms, but to manage the syndrome it is necessary to know which specific foods to avoid, and how to supplement the vitamins and minerals lost. However, there must be other lifestyle changes and additions that help you manage stress and relax the muscles.

I've run into so many people with the same problems....they referred me to an amazing program that actually works and provides 3 month consultation. Definetely worth checking out.
http://bit.ly/V609Ny


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

in the end it didn't pan out. But 6 weeks ago I started Symprove and I am now 110% cured of my IBS, it's STUNNING. I learned about this product from a big study funded by the NHS in the UK, when I saw huge numbers in the study having total resolution of IBS I decided to try it. I improved within a week, got better by the day, 4.5 weeks in I was virtually normal again and have been normal since. It takes a 3 month course and I am not even done with month 2 and am cured. It's astonishing, I am the exact same person I was before I got IBS.. can eat anything, can deal with stress, perfect toilet every morning day after day. I am publishing a big blog post/review on it in the next few days documenting my entire time on it day by day.


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Im in NZ too , sounds too good to be true as ive tried eeeeeeeeverrrrrrrryyyyyythhhhhhhhhhhhinggggggg 

How did you get it?

Im willing to try anythings these days.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

You have to contact Symprove and arrange it. They'll ship it fedex and it's bloddy expensive product unfortunately. If you go for it make sure they declare the cost at like $50 a box or you'll get nailed on customs. I'm not affiliated with them but simply in a state of shock I got my life back. I also tried everything you can think of for over 2 years, at least 5 different diets and over 20 different probiotic. I always could reduce my symptoms but never return to normal. I became fully normal after 5 weeks on Symprove. I almost want to fly to the UK and meet these guys so I can shake their hands. I would use the unflavoured variety as well. I'm in Dunedin, not sure where you are.


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice - getting the product sounds like a bitch - how much all up including the fedex?

Yeah ive spent oodles on iherb on every probiotic , chlorella , coconut oil , magnesiums , enzymes all sortsa shit - and like you said , end up getting no where.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Getting nowhere is the huge frustration, or even getting stuck with 1 step forward 2 steps back scenarios. I got reamed on customs, but you'll want to check the current price and do a conversion to NZD. Maybe you could order 1 box (1 month supply) and try it for a month. I suspect after 2 weeks you'll be on the phone ordering the rest


----------



## lgb81 (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you have any more advice on how you went about ordering it - sounds complicated


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

pukekonz said:


> I am publishing a big blog post/review on it in the next few days documenting my entire time on it day by day.


Looking forward to reading this and want to know more about your long term success on Symprove. Do you have to keep taking it? Is this for IBS-D only?

I just looked it up. It is a water-based barley drink and each dose delivers 4 strains of live, activated bacteria to the gut. These strains are unique to Symprove.

So these are strains no other probiotic has?


----------



## PGB (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All. Has anyone experienced weak knees / leg issues after taking Phloe Bowel Health - Phloe stripping Iron - B12, or nutrients from the body causing weakness in legs?

I took Phloe for 9 months back in mid-2013, Max + recommended about for dinner time. Had no problems with movements. Could say stool was a bit dumpy but not Diarrhea stool, very dark . Looking back - At the same time I developed stiffness in knees. Sharp pain on knee cap area, Got to the point 9 months later unable to walk up stair without weakness and pain. I am very much into massive cardio exercise - fitness on bike. Swapped Phloe for B12 + pro biotic + digestive enzymes and knees strength improvement started over night - could feel as if legs getting better i.e. like muscle burn after hard work out - knowing next day stiffness would be gone as body sends nutrients for muscle repair . Anyway my legs started to improve. But 15 days later I took Phloe again instead of Pro biotic and BAM knees wanted to give out - So back on above list and pain started to leave again. Other symphony including prickly lower leg tight skin, little cramping and overall weakness in knees. Thinking about what had just happened - legs going for super strong mountain goat bike climber most of my life to Celiac type weakness , taking Phloe was the only common denominator









4 month on my leg / knee strength is back at 70%, Pain is still occurring but some endurance strength has returned. I have a long way to go

Knowing what could be in Phloe scares me if the outer skin is used in manufacture?- as the sprays used can be smelt from capsule batches  - Ie Fish guts .

Key symptom research hits occurred in Celiac joint weakness and Polyneuropathies

feed back appreciated .. no matter how long after this post date.


----------



## berny (May 20, 2015)

tried everything includes kudzu root made into a gel ,and stabilized aloe vera taken both on an empty stomach two times a day ????


----------

